# Small Collection



## therichinc (Sep 26, 2014)

Here is a small collection we have at the moment.
One of my favorite Knifemakers and a super nice guy.
W. D. Pease
These are all for sale if anyone happens to be interested.
Pm for more details or just enjoy looking at some fine works of art.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

